# Vt/Ny Local Dairy Bottles You may not have heard of



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

Local Mettowee Valley/Champlain Valley dairy farms were in abundance in Vermont and upstate NY from the 1930's to the 1970's. Here are just a few which produced their own bottles. Some yo prbably know but others such as the Monroe Bros Farm (Just up the road from me) is one you may not have heard of. Another is the Botsford Family Farm which produced a bottle, of which I am in search of. 

 I have appointments to interview the widows of the old farms so I can get a better timeline and some definative information so to record it for future reference. 

 Such was the case with Don Fritschel who wrote a very well recieved documentary of the early Vermont Mineral Springs bottles such as the Mississqoui and Middletown Springs Gray and Clark and A.J. Clark, etc.
http://www.glswrk-auction.com/contest-4.htm

 I will keep this post updated with any new information on milk bottles I find. 

 It is important to realize that we are an important link in the reconstruction of history through our obsessive behaviour.
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

collection of local dairies


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

more of the same


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

more


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

another


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

ooops


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's one from your neck of the woods, that I know nothing about. It's "G.E. FLEMING / ST. JOHNSBURY VT.". It also has a cow on the reverse. I do have a few New York milks too I just have to dig them out.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw one of those the other day in a Whitehall NY (old Skenesboro, NY, originally part of Poultney Vermont and Lord Wentworth's "Hampshire" grants) antique shop. It is a consignment/onthly rental warehouse with allot of "stuff" in it. 

 That particular bottle is a larger /dairy creamery located in the northern and more poulated part of the state. It was part of a huge selection of Vermont, NY and other dairy bottles. It had a price tag of $65 dollars on it. I passed it by as I don't believe it is worth that as I see them quite a bit. That is the problem with the local dairies. Few have been documented. If you go to Kovels you will only get about five differnet Vermont milk bottles, yet there were hundreds of them. How does one determine a price when the rarity of a item is unknown. 

 The Monroe Bros you see is one of very few, maybe 50-100 bottles. What would be the price. To me it is priceless and I would never part with it. No saying what my kids will do with it (them).

 The Botsford farm is another which there may only be 50 bottles in existance. How does one determine a price on something like that. To me, the value is my having one or more of those rare treasures.

 Do you want to sell the St. J bottle?

 Ep


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'll sell it. $64 dollars would be a better bargain than the last one you saw. Just kidding. I'll message you.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

I would say there is a standard way of pricing milk bottles, giving way to any local collectors fantasy, a pyro of that era would go between $15-20 maybe $25. If it had a creamer (from the 30-40's) I d'e say $35- $45.

 I have been seeing these Maplewood Dairy, which there were many and various molds, partnerships, etc., go for a price of $65 to $75. They do sell on occassion but my frequent trips to the shelves tell the truth. They are pipe dreams as one can go down the road or to the internet and get one (on occassion) for much less.

 Let me kow what yo have for local area bottles. Also, Cookie, another member of this list is into dairy bottles. I believe his love is jars but he mentioned on the phone to me one day he has some milk bottles as well. He has a nice collection of jars, I believe. Go to jars and see the one he just posted.
 Ep.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 27, 2007)

I also collect Vermont and Saratoga, NY Mineral Springs Bottles. I want them all and have few. Anything that size, particularly if it were a Stoddard, which many were back then.

 Anyone wanting to sell any, get in touch with me.

 Ep


----------

